# A question for someone



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

As in like what style clothing to where and the tack to go with it?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Because if that was the case, go western.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks but, should i wear a halter or a bridle ?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

IMO i dont think YOU should wear a halter or bridle, they are ment for horses not humans.(LOL)
Halter. I dont think the foal would appreshiat a bit in his mouth that young


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ They have to learn sooner or later... Show-wise, I don't know the rules about that.


----------



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Start the foal in a snaffle sooner or later...preferably sooner.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for advise, ermm. i could use a bitness bridle ?


----------

